# Options for Porch Columns?



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

We're replacing our screen porch and deck with one big, covered, poured concrete porch. Right now the six columns are just plain ol' 6x6 (?) posts. What are some of my options for dressing them up and/or wrapping them with some sort of vinyl or fiberglass product? I want them to be white, whatever we end up doing, and I want them to look more substantial. I had originally planned to put a stone veneer base and tapered columns at the top, but the spacing of the columns worked out that some are over the foundation vents (poor planning), and there's not enough room to put a substantial stone base entirely on the porch (too close to the edge). Would love to hear any ideas.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Go to a place that does vinyl siding installation. They will have a book with examples.

Can get prettttty fancy.


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

As long as the existing posts are solid, you can cover them anyway you like. As for the vents- have you considered moving the posts? You could move one at a time without worrying about the porch falling down.

My columns will be steel posts, with a brick lower and tapered wood upper part to fit the Craftsman style we are building. The steel columns do the work; the rest is just to make them pretty. Depending upon your budget, you might want to consider making the covers of PVC products or some other synthetic to eliminate maintenance hassles. My upper 'wood' section will actually be HardiBoard.


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

MushCreek said:


> As long as the existing posts are solid, you can cover them anyway you like. As for the vents- have you considered moving the posts? You could move one at a time without worrying about the porch falling down.
> 
> My columns will be steel posts, with a brick lower and tapered wood upper part to fit the Craftsman style we are building. The steel columns do the work; the rest is just to make them pretty. Depending upon your budget, you might want to consider making the covers of PVC products or some other synthetic to eliminate maintenance hassles. My upper 'wood' section will actually be HardiBoard.


We stressed about the post location quite a bit, and to get them evenly spaced and to look right with the addition, they ended up slightly over the foundation vents. They just set all the posts this week--bolted into the concrete with plates on top. The truss folks are coming today to measure for those. So unfortunately, moving the posts isn't an option. I'm OK with not having the craftsman columns--they might not have looked right with the house anyway. Can you tell me more about how you'll use the HardiBoard around your columns? Maybe I could encapsulate (is that the right word?) my little posts with those to make them look more substantial and be more maintenance free. Does the HardiBoard come in a kit for doing columns, or do you just have to be creative?


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Our porch redo under progress, we used RDI columns and rails...white, turned columns and baulesters...love the appearance, not the price 'tho...OUCH!
At least they will never need painting.
RDI is on the web, just don't have the link right now...I believe they are in Egg Harbor, New Jersey.

Matt


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

I am going to use Hardi like I would plywood. I'll make a pressure treated sub-frame, and then cut the Hardi and attach to the frame. No kit that I am aware of, and Hardi does take special saw blades to cut. There are many porch column kits out there that consist of a hollow column split in two to fit over an existing post. I doubt any are big enough to fit over a 6X6, though.


----------

